# Pro Mix. Soil



## Stoner 420 (Dec 18, 2019)

What y'all think about pro mix soil


----------



## steve870 (Dec 18, 2019)

which one?


----------



## Stoner 420 (Jan 11, 2020)

Bx and i really like it.


----------



## Stoner 420 (Jan 11, 2020)

Could Use a lil advice on it.


----------



## Stoner 420 (Jan 11, 2020)

steve870 said:


> which one?


So you Havre any tips on it?


----------



## spek9 (Jan 11, 2020)

I used Pro-Mix BX for quite a few years, until I switched to Sunshine #4.

Only tip I have is to target 5.8 for your feed mixture's pH.


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 11, 2020)

I always add perlite and dolomitic lime to each bale.........and pH everything to 6.2-6.3.


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 11, 2020)

Also buy the mix they have that has the myco’s in it already for better root health. It’s the one in the white wrapper.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jan 11, 2020)

Stoner 420 said:


> Bx and i really like it.


Get the HP as it's chock full of perlite and grows great right out of the bale once you add nutrients as it has none of it's own just like the BX. Myco does not feed a plant.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jan 11, 2020)

SSHZ said:


> I always add perlite and dolomitic lime to each bale.........and pH everything to 6.2-6.3.


ProMix products don't really need more lime. They come with dolomitic and calcitic lime in sufficient quantities. HP doesn't need more perlite tho the BX probably does. I've used the HP with AN nutes for the last 10 years or so since it became available in our area. Been using Mega Crop nutes the last two grows and that works very well too. RO or distilled water only for my girls. pH 5.5 - 6 should work great tho with AN nutes you never need to check pH.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 11, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> ProMix products don't really need more lime. They come with dolomitic and calcitic lime in sufficient quantities. HP doesn't need more perlite tho the BX probably does. I've used the HP with AN nutes for the last 10 years or so since it became available in our area. Been using Mega Crop nutes the last two grows and that works very well too. RO or distilled water only for my girls. pH 5.5 - 6 should work great tho with AN nutes you never need to check pH.


 Agreed HP pro mix hands down some of the best potting soil mass produced and the same everywhere


----------



## Stoner 420 (Jan 20, 2020)

SSHZ said:


> Also buy the mix they have that has the myco’s in it already for better root health. It’s the one in the white wrapper.


Mine is bx and i use mykos for mycro


----------



## Stoner 420 (Jan 20, 2020)

SSHZ said:


> Also buy the mix they have that has the myco’s in it already for better root health. It’s the one in the white wrapper.


Thank you sir ill take that in consideration I'm using Advanced Nutrients.


----------



## Stoner 420 (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm using Advanced Nutrients Coniseur line however you spell it


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 20, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> ProMix products don't really need more lime. They come with dolomitic and calcitic lime in sufficient quantities. HP doesn't need more perlite tho the BX probably does. I've used the HP with AN nutes for the last 10 years or so since it became available in our area. Been using Mega Crop nutes the last two grows and that works very well too. RO or distilled water only for my girls. pH 5.5 - 6 should work great tho with AN nutes you never need to check pH.


Been using pro-mix 30+ yrs love it. The last few yrs been adding 4 cups of garden lime to each 3.8 bale when mixing love it more now.


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 20, 2020)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> Agreed HP pro mix hands down some of the best potting soil mass produced and the same everywhere


Its considered soilless.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 20, 2020)

thumper60 said:


> Been using pro-mix 30+ yrs love it. The last few yrs been adding 4 cups of garden lime to each 3.8 bale when mixing love it more now.


Are you using bx? I used a smaller (black and orange) bag of promix once when the shop was out of pm bx, damn that stuff that came in the black bag was horrible. Too much peat moss i think.


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 20, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Are you using bx? I used a smaller (black and orange) bag of promix once when the shop was out of pm bx, damn that stuff that came in the black bag was horrible. Too much peat moss i think.


I like bx for the summer outdoor plants to holds more water,Hp for the winter indoor runs. i have seen the bags an the half bales not the same as the 3.8 bales. the 3.8 HP are 1/3 perlite.


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 20, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Are you using bx? I used a smaller (black and orange) bag of promix once when the shop was out of pm bx, damn that stuff that came in the black bag was horrible. Too much peat moss i think.


check out their web site nice little read.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 20, 2020)

thumper60 said:


> Its considered soilless.


Yes i know and its great.

potting soil, like the term soilless is simply a catch all term...it means very little, since coco and coco peat and peat are all considered by technical definition soil..potting soil is a media full of organic materials used to grow plants...


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 20, 2020)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> Yes i know and its great.
> 
> potting soil, like the term soilless is simply a catch all term...it means very little, since coco and coco peat and peat are all considered by technical definition soil..potting soil is a media full of organic materials used to grow plants...


Its a catch all it doesn't mean any thing? coco is soil? pro-mix an coco have zero organic material to grow plants.thats why people like me use it,I have full control what goes in more like hydro than soil.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 20, 2020)

coco fiber is an organic material..forest for the trees friend

you are confusing what it is with its nutrient delivery

Coco coir or "Coir (/ˈkɔɪər/), or coconut fibre, is a natural fibre extracted from the husk of coconut"

coco even has a CEC exhange albeit lower like sandy soils, hence how its considered a soil once you wash it and use it as media

same difference with Pro mix, its soil, its not inert like RO or rockwall or other truely inert medias


----------



## wolsinyourarea (Jan 28, 2020)

Stoner 420 said:


> What y'all think about pro mix soil


Love it! I started my first grow ever (herb and veg mix) and it’s thriving beautifully.


----------



## Stoner 420 (Feb 11, 2020)

SSHZ said:


> Also buy the mix they have that has the myco’s in it already for better root health. It’s the one in the white wrapper.


Ridthat's the one i got bx


----------



## Stoner 420 (Feb 11, 2020)

What happens if you don't wash it


----------



## OldMedUser (Feb 11, 2020)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> coco fiber is an organic material..forest for the trees friend
> 
> you are confusing what it is with its nutrient delivery
> 
> ...


There's no actual soil in ProMix HP and many of their mixes. Some like the Veg & Herb have 20% soil or so but the bulk is peat. HP is all peat and perlite with myco and two types of lime. Dolomitic and calcitic. Peat does break down faster than coco but coco breaks down too especially if myco is added The fungi and bacteria in myco chow down on it too but it's tougher.

ProMix makes a whole bunch of coco blends as well but can't get that here.


----------



## OldMedUser (Feb 11, 2020)

wolsinyourarea said:


> Love it! I started my first grow ever (herb and veg mix) and it’s thriving beautifully.


I've used it too and it vegs plants really nice but come flowering time and adding nutes it seems to go all to shit or at least did for me and I've used it on a dozen plants at least. It's got time release organic nutes that seemed to get triggered when I added molasses so it may be that it supercharged the myco and with the added hydro nutes started burning the crap out of the plants. Sticking to HP and hydro nutes now. Lot more predictable.

I have 3 bales of it and we'll use it soon for the wife's tomato plants she starts indoors. Should get nice plants by the time they can go outside in early June. She did 70 last year but put them out too early and lost 50 to frost. lol


----------

